# APR Presents the 2.0 TSI Oil Protection System (OPS)



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR Presents the 2.0 TSI Oil Protection System (OPS)

*APR Oil Protection System (OPS)*

*Product Page*: http://www.goapr.com/products/oil_protection_system_20tsi.html

APR is pleased to present the Oil Protection System (OPS) for the 2.0 TSI EA888 Gen 1 engine. The OPS is designed to protect the engine from oil starvation, which can cause immediate, and comprehensive, engine failure.










The APR OPS is a racing inspired product backed by years of testing in the Grand-AM Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge. APR Motorsport’s 2.0 TSI racing program quickly exposed issues related to the engine’s design, leading to rapid engine failure during high lateral G loads. These situations are easily producible on the street during spirited runs on a twisty road, or taking highway onramps at high speeds. However, they are exacerbated on the track with race compound tires.

The TSI’s oil starvation problems are caused by the engine’s inability to circulate oil back to the oil pan and pickup point quickly enough during the driving situations described above. The oil level in the pan falls below the pickup point and oil pressure drops. With oil no longer providing a protective barrier between critical components, metal on metal contact occurs, wearing parts rapidly. With enough wear, massive engine failure can occur.










APR Motorsport spent a considerable amount of time researching the TSI’s oiling system to investigate traditional methods of addressing the problem. Baffling the oil pan, modifying the PCV system and enlarging the drain back ports from the cylinder head proved ineffective. Once the problem was fully understood the APR Oil Protection System (OPS) was created.

The OPS is a pressurized external oil accumulator designed to instantly add oil into the system the moment oil pressure dips below a predefined level. The OPS slowly presses oil into the system over a period of time until pressure equalizes, and starvation is no longer an issue. The included APR CAN Controller interacts with the ECU on the CAN bus allowing APR’s engineers to calibrate the system to only activate when necessary. At a specific RPM, the system automatically arms. This prevents the OPS from over filling the engine while idling in the pits at the track or while stopped on the street.

*Video Demonstration*

To better understand a generic overview of the problems solved by the APR OPS, please take a moment to view this informative video.






*Oil Pressure Data*

The data below shows slightly more than one lap around the Mid-Ohio Sports Car Course in an APR Motorsport GTI. The green area represents the VAG acceptable operating range for oil pressure. The white line represents oil pressure with the APR OPS deactivated. Oil pressure dipped to dangerously low levels and caused irreversible damage to the engine. The red line represents oil pressure with the APR OPS activated. Under demanding situations, the OPS automatically provided pressurized oil to the system to prevent damage.










*Application Guide*

The APR OPS was designed around the MK6 GTI/GLI platform vehicles and may fit other 2.0 TSI EA888 vehicles. Confirmed fitment is listed below.
_Please Note the APR OPS will not work with the factory intake in place. You must use an upgraded unit such as the APR Carbonio and VWR Intake System._

*Vehicles*



Audi A3 8P
VW MK6 GTI
VW MK6 GLI
VW Beetle


*Engine*



2.0 TSI (EA888) Gen 1


*Transmissions*



6MT
DSG


*Part Number*



MS100048


*Price*



$1,299.99


*How to Buy*

APR has a strong dealer network across the world with many dealers right in your back yard. To find a local APR dealer, please use our Dealer Locator Tool. If you don't have a dealer near by, you can purchase it directly off of our website's Product Page or by calling +1 (334) 502-5181 or 1 (800) 680-7921. 

Thank you and Go APR!


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

[email protected]$1300


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

stainlineho said:


> [email protected]$1300


WOW, I guess if you seriously race this would be peanuts compared to a new engine.
However, if this is such an issue with these engines wouldn't VW have issued a recall in order to
fix this problem?

Also it mentions that this applies to Generation 1 engines. So was this fixed in the Next Generation? And what designates the Generation of engine that is under your hood?

Again if this would be a major issue VW definitely should issue a recall.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

It only happens in extreme conditions. This is really only for a race application. And still even racing wise $1300 is a lot of coin for a sump lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

It's more rare to run into this issue on the street, but not impossible. Just ask [email protected] why his MK6 GTI was on the side of the road during the SOWO 2012 cruise. He popped his motor with this very issue and he was only running BFGoodrich Sport Comp 2 street tires (Although, they are pretty awesome if you ask me. ; )) 

And here's another:



Sammy said:


> i lost an engine on the street using Michelin Pilot Super Sport.


If you've ever seen a flashing oil light on a hard G turn, stop what you're doing as soon as possible and don't do it again. The same is true if your friends report puffs of white smoke coming from your tail pipe during spirited runs. 

Was anyone present during the Australian MK6 press release skid pad demonstration a few years back?


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

And this is part of what [email protected] posted as a reason to be concerned and consider this:

These situations are easily producible on the street during spirited runs on a twisty road, or taking highway onramps at high speeds. 


And this is what I posted:


OMG what BS,

Fan boys line up and open your wallets.
__________________
peace


And this is what another fellow GTI owner who drives the twisty roads in Germany posted:


You should see the roads in the Black Forest South of Stuttgart. Its literally lined derelict and abandoned GTI's


Couldn't agree more with your post. If this is so common you couldn't drive a GTI in Germany on the twisty roads near me.
__________________
2012 base 6spd/OEM GTI 35 rims/R-tinted led tails/Euro 'lippe' front spoiler/Schmutzfangers / New motor due to ignition mis fire! 


Now I say; if you are a racer on the track then consider it otherwise.............. Really:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Carbon Steel,

I appreciate the input, but it's simply not _BS_. We've experienced failures on the road with our own vehicles and we've experienced plenty of close calls in high G situations, such as taking an on ramp very quickly. 

The system is clearly not for everyone. Those who track their cars will be the ones to line up first. :thumbup:


----------



## Diniven (May 30, 2013)

I'm also sure these are expensive due to R&D costs on a new system. Once these sell to track enthusiasts and they recoup some of the costs these will come down in price....right? Not sure I'd use one as I have a beetle, and it's not the first car I'd take to the track. 

But, good to know these guys are developing systems to keep VW's running smoothly on the track.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

OK, i'm not the policeman on the forums, but if you drive normal, even a little spiritedly now and then i don't see where this would ever be needed, if it did then VW dropped the ball and for the last 3 years, i'd say that is not the case.

However, if you drive on the roadways in a reckless manner, like i am sure a few have done, then i am sure there are many different items that could be marketed to enable this activity without damaging some of the mechanical components of the vehicle. (Good i guess)

But under normal driving conditions, accelerating to get into the fast lane, merging into traffic passing slower traffic, etc. this item is totally superfluous, not even an item worth considering.

On the other hand, if you track, run on closed road courses competitively then it would be an item worth considering.

So this item should be marketed honestly and responsibly, track use. This comment/inference is bogus:

"These situations are easily producible on the street during spirited runs on a twisty road, or taking highway on ramps at high speeds.

(Lets face it the above type driving has been done thousands of times without issue)


Now to those who have pooped their engine on the public roadways, good for you, you were obviously driving/operating in and extremely unsafe manner to cause a loss of oil pressure/starvation etc.

I wouldn't contribute to this type of operation or be an enabler unless it was for track use, 

Forget the Chicken Little Stuff and exercise some corporate responsibility, For Track and Off Road competitive operations.

JMHO

As Diniven has stated above, good to know that someone is developing items to keep VW's operating smoothly on the Track, I agree.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Carbon Steel said:


> So this item should be marketed honestly and responsibly, track use. This comment/inference is bogus:
> 
> "These situations are easily producible on the street during spirited runs on a twisty road, or taking highway on ramps at high speeds.


This product _IS_ marketed honestly and responsibly. 



APR Website said:


> The APR OPS is a racing inspired product backed by years of testing in the Grand-AM Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge. APR Motorsport’s 2.0 TSI racing program quickly exposed issues related to the engine’s design, leading to rapid engine failure *during high lateral G loads*. These situations are easily producible on the street during spirited runs on a twisty road, or taking highway onramps at high speeds. However, *they are exacerbated on the track with race compound tires.*


Engine failure can happen on the street. It's happened to people here. It's happened to people on the forums. It's even happend to VW on all season tires during the launch of the MK6 in Australia several years back. 

Nothing about what we've marked is incorrect. It can happen to anyone during high lateral G loads, such as during spirited runs on a twisty road, or while taking highway onramps at high speeds.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> This product _IS_ marketed honestly and responsibly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If what you are saying is true...thats ****in bull****. I have heard of "performance" motors having weak points, but hell, ONE high speed run through twisties blowing motors? VW is a ****ing POS then.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> If what you are saying is true...thats ****in bull****. I have heard of "performance" motors having weak points, but hell, ONE high speed run through twisties blowing motors? VW is a ****ing POS then.


I must have missed the part where they said if you made ONE high speed run your motor is dead... More sounds like you're blowing what they said out of proportion but that's just my opinion

There are people that flog the death out of their cars and drive them on the street like one would on a race track and I believe those are the people that would run into this potential issue on the street. May not happen to everyone and may not happen right away but as others have pointed out, $1300 is alot cheaper than a motor rebuild or replace

For those that drive normal or occassionaly get on the gas you dnt need to be afraid your motor will starve of oil and die nor do you really need this OPS

Again high speed turns and things that's pushing the oil to a different point in the pan than where the motor sucks it up I would assume is causing this problem


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Chris659 said:


> More sounds like you're blowing what they said out of proportion but that's just my opinion


I'll second that!


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

Might explain this issue:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...highlight=white+smoke&p=81230117#post81230117


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

TragicallyHip said:


> Might explain this issue:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...highlight=white+smoke&p=81230117#post81230117


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Perhaps I should trade my car in. If this happens under every day driving situations the have a serious design problem on their hand. Time to look at a reliable Ford or Chevy


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

IndyTTom said:


> Perhaps I should trade my car in. If this happens under every day driving situations the have a serious design problem on their hand. Time to look at a reliable Ford or Chevy


LMFAO, first of all it won't happen with normal driving. Secondly did you see the news lately? Ford is recalling a ton of cars and Chevy will be as well. Along with Chrysler being asked to recall several thousand jeeps lol. Got to love American cars...NOT!



...on the other hand give me an American truck all day long! lol


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> LMFAO, first of all it won't happen with normal driving. Secondly did you see the news lately? Ford is recalling a ton of cars and Chevy will be as well. Along with Chrysler being asked to recall several thousand jeeps lol. Got to love American cars...NOT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...on the other hand give me an American truck all day long! lol


I was kidding about trading in my Beetle  However, pampering it like a raw egg while going up 
a Highway entrance ramp or taking a corning at 15mph doesn't inspire any confidence. Plus now I have to budget for a new Clutch if I ever want to get APR tuned.  This can get expensive.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

IndyTTom said:


> I was kidding about trading in my Beetle  However, pampering it like a raw egg while going up
> a Highway entrance ramp or taking a corning at 15mph doesn't inspire any confidence. Plus now I have to budget for a new Clutch if I ever want to get APR tuned.  This can get expensive.


Gotta pay to play. I've taken the jug handle by my house at 60mph with no issue, so I'm pretty sure you've gotta be pushing pretty dam hard to cause this problem they are seeing.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Gotta pay to play.


+1. I don't want to put a clutch in a brand new car, so no APR tune for me for a while, if ever. I could see myself going straight ko4.


----------

